# Need an earphone or headphone within rs 500



## Bodhisatwa (Sep 30, 2012)

I want to buy an earphone or may be a headphone for rs 500..i will be using it with my samsung monte s5620 for listening to music..
It should have good sound quality,volume..should be able to hear every minute detail..and it must be easily available..open to shops and flipkart only.

Any suggestions??


----------



## sandynator (Sep 30, 2012)

Imo philips she3590 under 500 or sound magic es18 by spending more.


----------



## Bodhisatwa (Oct 1, 2012)

Which 1 would be more suited for cell phone use?

Which 1 would be more suited for cell phone use?


----------



## iittopper (Oct 1, 2012)

Bodhisatwa said:


> Which 1 would be more suited for cell phone use?
> 
> Which 1 would be more suited for cell phone use?



I am using es18 with nokia 5233 and it work good . So +1 for soundmagic es18


----------



## sandynator (Oct 1, 2012)

both will be fine.only con would be lack of mic.

I personally use SM es18 with my SE phones.


----------



## mastervk (Oct 1, 2012)

i bought es18 for 550..build quality is not so good (compared to expensive iems) but sound quality is good....


----------



## sandynator (Oct 1, 2012)

mastervk said:


> i bought es18 for 550..build quality is not so good (compared to expensive iems) but sound quality is good....



yes, the build quality is major worry. I got it for 380 from Indiatimes so for that value its ok.

OP should take note of it.


----------



## mastervk (Oct 1, 2012)

sandynator said:


> yes, the build quality is major worry. I got it for 380 from Indiatimes so for that value its ok.
> 
> OP should take note of it.



when did you got it for 380..i also bought it from indiatimes but paid around Rs 550.i have many iems with one side not working..hope this will last at least one year...


----------



## Bodhisatwa (Oct 1, 2012)

Any suggested headphone?? coz i dont like  sponges attached with the earphone. . . i like earphones without the sponge. . .it is uncomfortable to the ear 
so i may rather prefer headphones. .

Any suggested headphone?? coz i dont like  sponges attached with the earphone. . . i like earphones without the sponge. . .it is uncomfortable to the ear 
so i may rather prefer headphones. .

Any suggested headphone?? coz i dont like  sponges attached with the earphone. . . i like earphones without the sponge. . .it is uncomfortable to the ear 
so i may rather prefer headphones. .


----------



## RCuber (Oct 1, 2012)

indiatimes doesn't have secure login  .. no certificate even when used with https :/ 

any other place to buy ES18?


----------



## sandynator (Oct 1, 2012)

@mastervk
booked on 15th aug and got 10% discount. 
At that time price was 421 inr.

@rcuber
what happened to your headphones with two woofers?


Now pricing is almost equal everywhere i.e. Around 560.
Futurebazaar is selling for 490 but shipping extra.


----------



## RCuber (Oct 1, 2012)

@sandynator: too late .. bought ES18 from ebay/SMC @ Rs. 581. about 30 mins ago.. 

I just wanted to test out another pair. feeling "Unsatisfied" with Twinwoofers.


----------



## Bodhisatwa (Oct 1, 2012)

Hey boys.. . . .??


----------



## sandynator (Oct 1, 2012)

Bodhisatwa said:


> Hey boys.. . . .??



if u mean over the ear h/p then check philips shp2500(my avatar), shp 2000 and one from panasonic forgot its model.
Ps : its quite difficult to drive these phones from mobiles.


----------



## Bodhisatwa (Oct 2, 2012)

What did u mean by drive these phones frm mobiles?

how about philips shp1900?

how about philips shp1900?

how about philips shp1900?


----------



## sandynator (Oct 2, 2012)

Mobiles may not give out enough power to these headphones to perform to its full potential.
SHP 1900 may also be good enough in your budget.

Also search for panasonic RP 161e 

If comfortable with supra aural[on ear] but may not be good option for bass heads 

Philips SHS 390 Headphone | Headphone | Flipkart.com

Panasonic RP-HS46E-W Headphone | Headphone | Flipkart.com


For mobiles better to stick with following...

Sound Magic ES 18 Headphone | Headphone | Flipkart.com

Panasonic RP-HJE120E-K Headphone | Headphone | Flipkart.com

Philips SHE 3590BK Headphone | Headphone | Flipkart.com


----------



## The Incinerator (Oct 2, 2012)

Eyes closed!

Panasonic RP-HJE120E-K
Panasonic RP-HJE120E-K Headphone | Headphone | Flipkart.com


----------



## Bodhisatwa (Oct 3, 2012)

are the earbuds of in ear headphones uncomfortable to the ear?


----------



## Gollum (Oct 3, 2012)

If you are talking about ear plug type then yes, for some, it is.
However earbuds are mostly more comfortable but the Bass reproduction is low

for the OP
Sennheiser MX170 is a good deal. The sound is very good with a really good amount of bass powered by a 15mm driver equipped with a neodymium magnet.


----------



## Bodhisatwa (Oct 3, 2012)

I didnt get it . . .the headphones with sponges (Like sm es18) mean the earbuds or the earplug??


----------



## Gollum (Oct 4, 2012)

Bodhisatwa said:


> I didnt get it . . .the headphones with sponges (Like sm es18) mean the earbuds or the earplug??




Earplugs
*www.jakartanotebook.com/images/products/42/132/3134/2/279/sound-magic-portable-in-ear-plug-earphone-pl18-black-1.jpg

earphone sponge
*i00.i.aliimg.com/photo/v0/343798686/earphone_sponge.jpg


----------



## mastervk (Oct 4, 2012)

Es18 is iem (in ear monitor)


----------



## arvindrao15 (Oct 4, 2012)

Why not MX 170's....I have them and they do give out every minute details.


----------



## Bodhisatwa (Oct 4, 2012)

@Gollum--the earplugs are uncmfrtble to the ear..any suggestions?
N btw what is the use of those ear sponges?and in earlier replies,by sponges i meant the rubber pads attached to the earplug earphones..


----------



## Bodhisatwa (Oct 6, 2012)

Mx 170. . .are they cmfrtble to the ear? and are they suitable with my cell phone?


----------



## rajnusker (Oct 6, 2012)

Philips SHS390 + 100 hours burn-in.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Nov 23, 2012)

i am also searching in earphone under rs500

Sound Magic ES 18

Panasonic RP-HJE120E-K 

Philips SHE 3590BK 

confused between this 3 earphones


----------



## mastervk (Nov 23, 2012)

Rockstar11 said:


> i am also searching in earphone under rs500
> 
> Sound Magic ES 18
> 
> ...



sound magic es 18 is good. I am using it currently.


----------



## arijitsinha (Nov 23, 2012)

Soundmagic ES 18 is out of stock everywhere I am searching. Does any online shoping site has it in stock?


----------



## Rockstar11 (Nov 23, 2012)

mastervk said:


> sound magic es 18 is good. I am using it currently.



thanks for the reply.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Nov 23, 2012)

Recently got Quantum headset for  ₹250 with free shipping (after applying coupons)

IMO the headset is good for price if you are looking cheap.
QHM Headset 890 (Head Phone With Microphone) | Buy Headphones Online In India


----------



## Rockstar11 (Nov 23, 2012)

arijitsinha said:


> Soundmagic ES 18 is out of stock everywhere I am searching. Does any online shoping site has it in stock?



yes everywhere out of stock

i am thinking to buy Philips SHE 3590BK


----------



## Bodhisatwa (Nov 23, 2012)

Bought mx170 a mnth bck!good 1!


----------



## Rockstar11 (Nov 23, 2012)

I just ordered Philips SHE 3590BK from Flipkart Price :Rs. 430


----------



## Rockstar11 (Nov 24, 2012)

Bodhisatwa said:


> Bought mx170 a mnth bck!good 1!


congrats


----------



## Bodhisatwa (Nov 25, 2012)

Thanks mate


----------



## mastervk (Nov 25, 2012)

you can buy ES 18 from pristine note :

Sound Magic ES18 In-Ear Headphones

They have it in stock


----------



## Raziel (Nov 25, 2012)

I have this Sennheiser MX 170 and they offer excellent sound quality for the price.

Sennheiser MX 170 Earphones | Headphone | Flipkart.com


----------



## axes2t2 (Nov 25, 2012)

Absolutely.


----------



## arijitsinha (Nov 25, 2012)

mastervk said:


> you can buy ES 18 from pristine note :
> 
> Sound Magic ES18 In-Ear Headphones
> 
> They have it in stock



Is this site reliable? They even dont have COD option. I think after I paced the order they will say out of stock, i guess. Like what happened for me when I ordered in snapdeal.


----------



## arijitsinha (Nov 28, 2012)

Update: Now ES 18 is available in flipkart, ordered it today. BTW guys.. what is burn in? and how can I burn my earphone to improve performance.


----------



## mastervk (Nov 28, 2012)

Many people recommend to burn in headphones.it means using headphones for 40 or 100 hrs to improve performance
You can use either normal media or white and pink noise.
Though es 18 might not need it


----------



## mastervk (Nov 28, 2012)

I think it is same site as pristine note
Its owner is a regular member in tech enclave forum.you can check with him


----------



## RCuber (Nov 28, 2012)

^^^ yes.. proaudiohome and pristine note are same seller.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Dec 3, 2012)

rajnusker said:


> Philips SHS390 + 100 hours burn-in.



I don't know how to do this. Do I play actually songs or just white noise? How loud? For how long? Thanks for the help!


----------



## arijitsinha (Dec 4, 2012)

This should help.

Tekfusion Burn-In Player


----------



## Faun (Dec 4, 2012)

Rockstar11 said:


> I don't know how to do this. Do I play actually songs or just white noise? How loud? For how long? Thanks for the help!



If you are a purist then play white, pink, brownian and what not noise at less than acceptable listening level.

Otherwise just spin your playlist in shuffle, listen to songs, keep running it overnight. It will burn-in automatically.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Dec 4, 2012)

arijitsinha said:


> This should help.
> 
> Tekfusion Burn-In Player



Thanks a lot


----------

